# You oughta be in pictures (share pictures of yourself if you wish)



## asp3 (Jun 28, 2020)

I generally like to share pictures I've taken but some pictures I like of are myself because they genreally remind me of enjoyable times.  Feel free to share pictures of yourself.  I'm not opposed to your hiding your identity by obscuring your face if desired, but I'm not sure that's OK according to the forum rules.



Diving with my niece in Hawaii,


----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Is that  photo  art? 
It’s sure pretty.


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Is that  photo  art?
> It’s sure pretty.





Yes keesha
The normal photo


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Jun 29, 2020)

Key West..last year I think?  Such a fun vacay!


----------



## Wren (Jun 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 111521


Is that you Ken ? You look delighted to be holding those flowers !


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Wren said:


> Is that you Ken ? You look delighted to be holding those flowers !


I think it’s a frilly , lacy  pin cushion he’s holding  and his sister is literally scowling


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2020)

My mom and me. 1956.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

Half my face (Adelaide: 2005)


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 29, 2020)

Me and my newly discovered twin brother


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Beautiful photo Pinky. I especially love your hair colour. It’s a perfect match to your blouse


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Beautiful photo Pinky. I especially love your hair colour. It’s a perfect match to your blouse


Thank you, Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thank you, Keesha


You’re welcome Pinky.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Wren said:


> Is that you Ken ? You look delighted to be holding those flowers !





Keesha said:


> I think it’s a frilly , lacy  pin cushion he’s holding  and his sister is literally scowling


Yes that is me and my cousin, standing up to my set-brother's wedding..

I was holding the cushion the carries the wedding rings..
.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2020)

Taking it easy in Florida visiting my dad. He lived on the banks of the Indian River.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes that is me and my cousin, standing up to my set-brother's wedding..
> 
> I was holding the cushion the carries the wedding rings..
> .
> View attachment 111562


That’s what I thought it was. Plus you two looked far more than the ‘Sunday Best’ dressed up. It looked too formal 

Beautiful wedding party


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Getting ready to take the Lares Trek in Peru about 13 years ago before I started dying my hair.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

My wife and I in our el-wire costumes (her pants were malfunctioning so she only had on her jacket) at Burning Man 2008.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/5j2ei4


----------



## Gaer (Jun 30, 2020)

fmdog44  What year was that taken?  very handsome!


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Me and my buddy Einstein....


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> fmdog44  What year was that taken?  very handsome!


I think I was 35 or 36 an at 72 that is about how many years go. (thanks for the complement)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2020)

*I have 2 old pictures on my computer. One is me and my 2 children with our first dog and the second is just my 2 kids. The pictures are really old now.*


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

One of my favorite pictures of myself doing one of my favorite things, wine tasting.  This was taken in Adelaide at the Wine Centre in 2005.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One of my favorite pictures of myself doing one of my favorite things, wine tasting.  This was taken in Adelaide at the Wine Centre in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 111818


I could have met you and your wife for a glass, as I was living there then


----------



## Gaer (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn!  Good lookin men on here!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I could have met you and your wife for a glass, as I was living there then



That would have been nice.  My wife was there for the GAS (Glass Art Society) conference at the university.  I attended a few of the sessions and demos along with her.  We remember the wonderful produce market/farmer's market in what I remember was the center of town.  It was our first and only trip to Australia and we had a great time there are the other places we stayed.  We'd already bought airline tickets but the company I worked gave me a chance to do a little training at our office in Sydney so we were able to spend a few days there that we wouldn't have normally been able to do at a rather nice hotel my company paid for.  We also visited Kangaroo Island and the Barossa Valley.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Me and my newly discovered twin brother
> 
> View attachment 111533


Stop it. I can't take much more


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> That would have been nice.  My wife was there for the GAS (Glass Art Society) conference at the university.  I attended a few of the sessions and demos along with her.  We remember the wonderful produce market/farmer's market in what I remember was the center of town.  It was our first and only trip to Australia and we had a great time there are the other places we stayed.  We'd already bought airline tickets but the company I worked gave me a chance to do a little training at our office in Sydney so we were able to spend a few days there that we wouldn't have normally been able to do at a rather nice hotel my company paid for.  We also visited Kangaroo Island and the Barossa Valley.


There's a little glass art store in Adelaide. I have a beautiful perfume decanter my friend gave me as a parting gift. I know that market well, and also the Barossa Valley. I'm sure you enjoyed Sydney, as it's a top-notch, world-class city. I have a friend who worked there for awhile, and was put up in a hotel across from the Sydney Opera House. Her view from the window was often cruise ships. 

Me and my friend's hubby .. Barossa Valley:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is me.  I just finished a round of golf and having a beer, waiting for the rest of the group to come in.  This is what it's all about. Fun and companionship.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Getting ready to take the Lares Trek in Peru about 13 years ago before I started dying my hair.
> 
> View attachment 111544


I hope you don’t mind me saying this but you suite grey better than black.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2020)

Me with my old dog Hans (RIP) in 2016.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One of my favorite pictures of myself doing one of my favorite things, wine tasting.  This was taken in Adelaide at the Wine Centre in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 111818


I know the wine centre @asp3 as I live in South Australia although I’ve never been in there.

The Barossa valley is beautiful but it has been hit very hard by the virus it was where the first cases in S.A. we’re discovered they we’re OS travellers who were quarantined in a motel there so many were afraid to visit the area @Pinky that thrives on tourism / wine sales
I was  living in Adelaide in 2005 as well ( not now )


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I know the wine centre @asp3 as I live in South Australia although I’ve never been in there.
> 
> The Barossa valley is beautiful but it has been hit very hard by the virus it was where the first cases in S.A. we’re discovered they we’re OS travellers who were quarantined in a motel there so many were afraid to visit the area @Pinky that thrives on tourism / wine sales
> I was  living in Adelaide in 2005 as well ( not now )



I'm so sorry to hear it's been hit so hard.  I hope they're able to control it better than we have here.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

This was only taken in mid March at our ballroom dancing venue in Adelaide ( tee tree gully )  before we were locked down


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> This was only taken in mid March at our ballroom dancing venue in Adelaide ( tee tree gully )  before we were locked down
> View attachment 111879



what an adorable couple!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I hope you don’t mind me saying this but you suite grey better than black.



Thank you.  I don’t mind at all.  I’ve been enjoying letting my grey hair grow out but my wife can’t wait for me to dye it again.  I’ll take a picture before my hair is black again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2020)

Me, circa 2002.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 2, 2020)

Cute, Pam!  Here's me at 30 and my daughter and me, guess i was 45


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Cute, Pam!  Here's me at 30 and my daughter and me, guess i was 45


Pretty gals!


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 2, 2020)

ms gamboolgal and I ~41 year ago before we were married.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

My Nursing School graduation picture, circa 1953.  Age:20


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2020)

1960-70s. My brother Chuck and me sitting on grandmas kitchen counter strumming out a tune. Chucks on the right. 10 years younger.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> 1960-70s. My brother Chuck and me sitting on grandmas kitchen counter strumming out a tune. Chucks on the right. 10 years younger.
> 
> View attachment 112065


goodness me Pappy, chuck is the image of you in the picture you posted with Mrs P, and your new baby... ...you could be twins , do you still look alike now you're older ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> My Nursing School graduation picture, circa 1953.  Age:20


 you look like a movie star...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> goodness me Pappy, chuck is the image of you in the picture you posted with Mrs P, and your new baby... ...you could be twins , do you still look alike now you're older ?


Not so much now Holly. He looks just like his dad, Charlie, my step-dad. RIP.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you look like a movie star...


Oh, c'mon, Holly.  I looked good when I was young but hardly movie star material.  Further more, I couldn't act my way out of a paper bag.  But, thank you for that compliment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Oh, c'mon, Holly.  I looked good when I was young but hardly movie star material.  Further more, I couldn't act my way out of a paper bag.  But, thank you for that compliment.


 well you're welcome, because I truly think you did look like a movie star.. that photo looks like an actress playing the part of a nurse..


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well you're welcome, because I truly think you did look like a movie star.. that photo looks like an actress playing the part of a nurse..


I can assure you, it is I in that photo and I slaved to have it taken.  I guess the title of the thread figures in then.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well you're welcome, because I truly think you did look like a movie star.. that photo looks like an actress playing the part of a nurse..


Now, you have me studying it and I guess as I look at it, we all looked pretty much like we were playing a part..  I have the emotional scars from getting there.  It was for our yearbook of course.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Now, you have me studying it and I guess as I look at it, we all looked pretty much like we were playing a part..  I have the emotional scars from getting there.  It was for our yearbook of course.


 My mother was a nurse so I know what you mean.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I can assure you, it is I in that photo and I slaved to have it taken.  I guess the title of the thread figures in then.


I wasn't inferring it was anyone other than you....


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I wasn't inferring it was anyone other than you....


I know Holly, I was just having some fun with this.  Don't be offended, please.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 4, 2020)

Me at 3.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Me at 3.View attachment 112201


soo cute... and in colour too ,  fairly unusual in the 30's I would imagine..or was it colourized later ?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Me in Edinburgh Castle a little bit over 2 years ago.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me in Edinburgh Castle a little bit over 2 years ago.View attachment 112828


Very nice photo .. how much of the actual castle are we looking at?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Very nice photo .. how much of the actual castle are we looking at?



It's a very small portion of the castle itself.  I forget exactly where that photo was taken in the castle but it's huge overall so you can only see a little bit of it in the picture.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Me with my old dog Hans (RIP) in 2016.


Truly God's country.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2020)

The picture of the little girl in colour.?
That was probably hand tinted.  The pictures were printed in black and white and then done by hand.  Marshalls photo oils which were transparent and put on with a cotton q tip.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's a very small portion of the castle itself.  I forget exactly where that photo was taken in the castle but it's huge overall so you can only see a little bit of it in the picture.


Edinburgh Castle...I have an aunt and cousins who live opposite


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Edinburgh Castle...I have an aunt and cousins who live opposite


It's even much bigger than I'd imagined. Beautiful night view!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 11, 2020)

Visiting a friend in San Diego several years ago  I found that shirt in a little boutique in town... *so* California! lol


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 14, 2020)

Here I am. A shot my Wife took for a magazine article about me and my experience battling Covid-19 back in April.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Here I am. A shot my Wife took for a magazine article about me and my experience battling Covid-19 back in April.
> View attachment 113610


you look really well OY...I presume the shot was taken before you contracted Covid?


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you look really well OY...I presume the shot was taken before you contracted Covid?



About 2 months after I came out of hospital. I lost three stone! 

Here's me in hospital - not a pretty sight!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Me at my SF State dorm room with my girlfriend, ex-girlfriend (they were best friends and the ex introduced me to her best friend after dumping me), and two other friends.  The poster blonged to my roommate.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Here I am. A shot my Wife took for a magazine article about me and my experience battling Covid-19 back in April.
> View attachment 113610


So sorry to hear about the COVID, and pleased to see you back and looking so well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> About 2 months after I came out of hospital. I lost three stone!
> 
> Here's me in hospital - not a pretty sight!
> 
> View attachment 113613


Oy, that's so distressing, your family must have been extremely worried for you, were you terrified?  .. ...can you post on the ''Mask'' thread... link here...
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/anti-mask-civil-disobedience-rally.50803/page-2#post-1416815
explain what it feels like to be unable to breathe, to those who feel PPE is unnecessary and that the pandemic is just  'bad flu''


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oy, that's so distressing, your family must have been extremely worried for you, were you terrified?  .. ...can you post on the ''Mask'' thread... link here...
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/anti-mask-civil-disobedience-rally.50803/page-2#post-1416815
> explain what it feels like to be unable to breathe, to those who feel PPE is unnecessary and that the pandemic is just  'bad flu''



Yes - Several times I really thought I was going to die without ever seeing my family again. They had it pretty bad too. It'll be a while yet before things get back to how they were for us. A yeat at least I'm told. 

I'll give some thought to the mask thread.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Conversations with penguins


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 16, 2020)

They say I've got the eye for photography.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me at my SF State dorm room with my girlfriend, ex-girlfriend (they were best friends and the ex introduced me to her best friend after dumping me), and two other friends.  The poster blonged to my roommate.
> 
> View attachment 113627


And drinking what in such fancy glasses?  Great picture.  The poster.  Fran Tarkenton. Minnesota Vikings. Puma shoes.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> They say I've got the eye for photography.


Do you remember when all the good cameras and lenses were German?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> And drinking what in such fancy glasses?  Great picture.  The poster.  Fran Tarkenton. Minnesota Vikings. Puma shoes.



We were having some of my wine.  Each semester I bought two cases of Australian wine (a cab and a chardonnay) that was $2 a bottle to take up to school.  The glasses of the two women on the right of the picture were some of my Peanuts glasses that were one of the McDonald's giveaways.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Do you remember when all the good cameras and lenses were German?



My first camra was. It was an AGFA Isolette II 6x6 - and I still have it. It still works beautifully.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Conversations with penguins
> 
> View attachment 113841


Weren't you tempted to scoop him up and take him home?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> My first camra was. It was an AGFA Isolette II 6x6 - and I still have it. It still works beautifully.


I remember the name AGFA.  I used to do darkroom work and they supplied paper and film.  It's British, correct?
My first camera was a kodak bullet.  Those cameras would print two exposures on top of each other if you weren't careful.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We were having some of my wine.  Each semester I bought two cases of Australian wine (a cab and a chardonnay) that was $2 a bottle to take up to school.  The glasses of the two women on the right of the picture were some of my Peanuts glasses that were one of the McDonald's giveaways.


My friend claims Australian Shiraz is the best.  
Wine tasting. Terrific.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ...about 5 years ago


I love the smell of hay.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My friend claims Australian Shiraz is the best.
> Wine tasting. Terrific.



They definitely have some wonderful Shiraz.  Australia is home to the oldest known shiraz vines in the world.  Some of the vines were planted as far back as 1843.  Old vine wines are often amazing with extremely concentrated flavors.  Here in California we have some old vine zinfandels which go back as far as 1860 but most of the oldest vine zins are just over 100 years old.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I remember the name AGFA.  I used to do darkroom work and they supplied paper and film.  It's British, correct?
> My first camera was a kodak bullet.  Those cameras would print two exposures on top of each other if you weren't careful.



German


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> They definitely have some wonderful Shiraz.  Australia is home to the oldest known shiraz vines in the world.  Some of the vines were planted as far back as 1843.  Old vine wines are often amazing with extremely concentrated flavors.  Here in California we have some old vine zinfandels which go back as far as 1860 but most of the oldest vine zins are just over 100 years old.


Every year my father would get cases of grapes from California and make enough wine for the whole year.
I remember Zinfandel and the crates were wooden ones. I helped crush them with a hand driven crusher.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

My daughter & me on my 55th Birthday , 10 years ago... she was in her early 30's at the time


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Me and my bicycle, Burning Man 2006


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2020)

*Hubby ,my son and me. I was expecting my second child. The 2nd picture is my daughter and her little girl.*


----------



## asp3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Another Burning Man photo, this time an outfit from 2008.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

I was in my late 50's in this one


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

At my son's wedding, Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii 2017


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

asp3 said:


> At my son's wedding, Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii 2017
> 
> View attachment 114296


very smart... and what a beautiful backdrop...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2020)

Me a few years back.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Bowmore and me.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2020)

Met an orphaned Joey at a petrol/shop on the way to Melbourne, Australia. Probably over 10 years ago. Hair was short then.


----------



## drifter (Jul 20, 2020)

All good photos. Enjoyed the walk back in time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2020)

<------Me and wife in the mid 60's

Me and Dad mid 60's
.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2020)

The only time I looked like movie star material.    Hahahaha.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> At my son's wedding, Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii 2017
> 
> View attachment 114296


Does your son live in Hawaii? In my family research one of my relatives was married to John Nakaiewalu and I think he was a well known boxer in Hawaii. Just wondered if it might be a name familiar there. 

Like the blue shirt.  ☺


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2020)

I was a newly minted 2nd Lt. in the U.S.A.F.  Standing in front of our BOQ at Shephard AFB in Wichita Falls, TX.  Not a good photo.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Bowmore and me on a Hawaiian trip..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Key West..last year I think?  Such a fun vacay!
> View attachment 111520


What a nice looking couple! He's sharp in that hat and your hair cut is cute, similar to my BFF's. Glad you had fun. My BFF drove us from her home in Florida to Key West, had to be late July or early August 1992. We drove through Homestead about two weeks before it was decimated by Hurricane Andrew.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I was a newly minted 2nd Lt. in the U.S.A.F.  Standing in front of our BOQ at Shephard AFB in Wichita Falls, TX.  Not a good photo.View attachment 114485



Good enough pic to tell you were one squared away Lieutenant!
How long were you active duty?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Cute, Pam!  Here's me at 30 and my daughter and me, guess i was 45


Both of you are beautiful Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Both of you are beautiful Gaer!


Oh!  You are so sweet!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2020)

One of my high school pictures, senior year. They used another for the yearbook; the girls wore black sweaters and pearls for the yearbook.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my high school pictures, senior year. They used another for the yearbook; the girls wore black sweaters and pearls for the yearbook.
> View attachment 114619




OneeyedDiva,you look Beauiful


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> Good enough pic to tell you were one squared away Lieutenant!
> How long were you active duty?


Three years.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

Pecos at age 42 in Hawaii.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

Pecos at 74 with Lilly, who happens to be beautiful. But what happened to me??


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

Pecos as a puppy age 20


----------



## peppermint (Jul 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my high school pictures, senior year. They used another for the yearbook; the girls wore black sweaters and pearls for the yearbook.
> View attachment 114619


Beautiful Picture...


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my high school pictures, senior year. They used another for the yearbook; the girls wore black sweaters and pearls for the yearbook.
> View attachment 114619


You were a fox to say the least. Very beautiful.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me and my bicycle, Burning Man 2006
> 
> View attachment 114000


You are a bit of an adventurer.. Good for you!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 114629


1963.....


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Me at 3.View attachment 112201


Very cute, and I notice that you are wearing a pretty little ring.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me in Edinburgh Castle a little bit over 2 years ago.View attachment 112828


I am just a bit envious, Scotland has been on my bucket list for a long time.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 21, 2020)

Holy moly, Pecos....you’ve been holding out on us - no wonder Mrs Pecos hung around long enough to get to know ya/love ya


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Here I am. A shot my Wife took for a magazine article about me and my experience battling Covid-19 back in April.
> View attachment 113610


Wow, nice recovery!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Very cute, and I notice that you are wearing a pretty little ring.


Yes, my parents gave it to me for my birthday that year and I still have it.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Yes, my parents gave it to me for my birthday that year and I still have it.


I like that. Most children don't manage to hang on to things like that and they do have meaning later in life. Good for you.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 22, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I like that. Most children don't manage to hang on to things like that and they do have meaning later in life. Good for you.


I still have my baby brush and comb as well as my baby book.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow, Pecos.  A mustang Lcdr ... I'm impressed.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

The first one I think I was about 5

In the second one I am with my Austrian brother who passed away unexpectedly Sept last year.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2020)

Mother's Day in Adelaide. Auntie (in hat, lived to 103). Mum turned 100 a few months ago. I was in my early 50's in this photo. I put out the good china, crystal and silver for our luncheon that day.

There were 2 individual little cakes, one for each of them to take home.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am just a bit envious, Scotland has been on my bucket list for a long time.



It's well worth the trip.  We saw it on a cruise that went around England and Scotland and also stopped in Ireland, Northern Ireland and a port in France.  It was a fun way to see a lot of different places.  However it's going to be a while before we go on another cruise.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

My Daddy and me with Levi. I heard about that dog all my life but I don't remember him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2020)

@Sassycakes @Pecos @peppermint  Thank you all so much for your kind words! 

Pecos, you look like a movie star in that uniform. If you had walked by me a few times, I would have gotten a broken neck from my head turning so fast each time!  Young you was a cutie as too. And as far as how you look now...you remind me of "The Silver Fox" Anderson Cooper and that's a compliment.

Peppermint, you look like a girl that was in my graduating class. Same hairdo and black sweater with pearls.  One day I may take the time to check through the yearbook...maybe it's you!  LOL   But we had 703 people in our class so it would take awhile.

@pamelasmithwick  That picture of you as a toddler is adorable!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Sassycakes @Pecos @peppermint  Thank you all so much for your kind words!
> 
> Pecos, you look like a movie star in that uniform. If you had walked by me a few times, I would have gotten a broken neck from my head turning so fast each time!  Young you was a cutie as too. And as far as how you look now...you remind me of "The Silver Fox" Anderson Cooper and that's a compliment.
> 
> ...


Hi, Diva….Hackensack, NJ


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 25, 2020)

I've always hated having my picture taken, even when I was a little kid.  My attitude is usually "hurry up and snap the thing."  While I was looking for something last night, I found one pic from after high school graduation and another from around 12 years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)

<------ Wedding picture 1963.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> <-





peppermint said:


> View attachment 114629


The resemblance between you and my wife is amazing. You look beautiful.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> The resemblance between you and my wife is amazing. You look beautiful.


Thank You....That picture is many years ago....Maybe we are cousins....Ha Ha!!!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Belaying on the route After Six in Yosemite Valley


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Belaying on the route After Six in Yosemite Valley
> 
> View attachment 115237


Can you translate that for us non Americans ?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Can you translate that for us non Americans ?



Belaying - Taking in the rope or feeding out the rope as another climber climbs so if they fall you will catch them.  When a climber is leading one lets out the rope as they climb and they put protection in the rock or clip slings with caribeaners into bolts with hooks that have been put into holes drilled in the rock.  After six only uses protection.  When a climber is following a leader the leader belays them at the top of the pitch and pulls the rope in as they climb up the rock.  The follower also takes the protection the leader set out of the rock and brings them up with them.

the route After Six - Most outdoor climbs are "routes" that have been established and named by the first people who climbed them.  After Six is a very old route with a first climbed by Yvon Chouinard in the mid 1960's.  It's on a rock formation called Manure Pile Buttress (yes, what a romantic name) in Yosemite Valley in Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Can you translate that for us non Americans ?


I'm glad you asked, hollydolly. I didn't know any of that explanation either, and thanks for it ASP3. By the way, Yosemite National Park is deep in my heart of wonderful memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

In Spain a few years ago  
 lots of leaf shadow on my face...


----------



## Pecos (Jul 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> In Spain a few years ago
> lots of leaf shadow on my face...


Good picture. I do miss "tapa hopping" and Fino.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Good picture. I do miss "tapa hopping" and Fino.


 don't worry I'll do it for you next time I'm out there...


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2020)

Masks are being worn in enclosed spaces here in my city.
They are becoming fashion statements.
Here's one I sewed this morning.  Green Bay Packers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Masks are being worn in enclosed spaces here in my city.View attachment 115880
> They are becoming fashion statements.
> Here's one I sewed this morning.  Green Bay Packers.


Wow! You did that yourself!! Niceeee!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow! You did that yourself!! Niceeee!


Nice....


----------



## Gaer (Aug 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pecos at age 42 in Hawaii.View attachment 114625


Wow! Handsome!   REALLY handsome!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow! Handsome!   REALLY handsome!


Well, thank you very much. I had my "day in the sun", and judging from your avatar, I will bet that you did too.
Life moves on for us and each stage is quite different. Sometimes it has been a bit difficult for me to accept my new reality. I do work at it. 
You have a good evening.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Well, thank you very much. I had my "day in the sun", and judging from your avatar, I will bet that you did too.
> Life moves on for us and each stage is quite different. Sometimes it has been a bit difficult for me to accept my new reality. I do work at it.
> You have a good evening.


Here's me about the same time your pic was taken.  age 40, just got divorced.  rough years 20 to 40!
You talk about your wife a lot.  We would all love to see a pic of the two of you!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Here's me about the same time your pic was taken.  age 40, just got divorced.  rough years 20 to 40!
> You talk about your wife a lot.  We would all love to see a pic of the two of you!


That is a great photo of you, and as I suspected you are beautiful.

In my opinion, a good looking person at age 20 is commonplace, but when they look like you at age forty that is special. 

I will post a picture of my wife and I together later today.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Pecos and Helen at an Army Ball in South Korea.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> Holy moly, Pecos....you’ve been holding out on us - no wonder Mrs Pecos hung around long enough to get to know ya/love ya


Thank you, and my wife got quite a kick out of you post.
I put up a photo of the two of us earlier today. She was 39 when it was taken.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow!  Your wife is gorgeous!  Both of you are stunning!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  Your wife is gorgeous!  Both of you are stunning!


Thanks. I am pretty sure that I married way "out of my league."


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thanks. I am pretty sure that I married way "out of my league."


What a fine looking couple .. a lovely match


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2020)

*This is my favorite picture from when I was growing up. My Parents .my older brother and my older sister. I love the picture because I had my hands on my Dad's shoulders. My Dad was the best ! Of course I loved my Mom too,but I was always Daddy's little girl*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Me and Max at Vet's, Adelaide. I was around 52 or 53 in this photo.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Me and Max at Vet's, Adelaide. I was around 52 or 53 in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 116632


Oinky, You look THE SAME!  Don't you ever age?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

Oinky?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Oinky?


Sorry!  Hit the "O" instead of the "P"!  hahaha sorry!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pecos and Helen at an Army Ball in South Korea. View attachment 116612


 Handsome couple...hollywood look about you both


----------



## katlupe (Aug 5, 2020)

My brother and me, probably about 1955, so I am around 3.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pecos and Helen at an Army Ball in South Korea. View attachment 116612


Your wife is gorgeous Pecos! No wonder you two are holding on fast to each other.  But I know looks isn't the only reason.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your wife is gorgeous Pecos! No wonder you two are holding on fast to each other.  But I know looks isn't the only reason.


Thank you have that so right. There is a lot to my lady.
When we were in Korea, my command started sponsoring one of the local orphanages and it really touched Helen's heart. My sailors, marines and I made bi-monthly trips out to the Heavenly Grace Orphanage to for building repairs, along with Christmas Parties for the youngsters with individual gifts, and summer hot dog cookouts. One of my sailors was married to a nurse and she was a major help. The local Army medical facility gave us a lot of "expired" medications which were critical when we had outbreaks among the kids.

Separately, Helen and I spent a lot of time with the children, taking groups of them out to dinner, and lots of shopping trips because they always needed something. I was very proud of the way that Helen took the lead for many group efforts and the things she did for the children on her own, like teaching them English.

This photo is Helen taking three young ladies out to buy shoes. Most of what they wore were hand-me-downs, and getting something brand new that they got to pick out was a real treat.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 8, 2020)

*I just talked to my grandchildren on zoom and said I wish I could snap their pictures on zoom. After we got off all three of them sent me their pictures. My sons 2 boys and my daughters little girl.They made my day.*


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

Me after about 6 months without hair color and the wife's haircuts in a selfie in our back yard.  Also my current glasses, my profile picture has my old glasses.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2020)

*     04/14/2007*


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 12, 2020)

August 2020


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me after about 6 months without hair color and the wife's haircuts in a selfie in our back yard.  Also my current glasses, my profile picture has my old glasses.
> 
> View attachment 117761


I think the  stylish grey suits you better than the stark black hair tbh.. you look younger


----------



## Pecos (Aug 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Me after about 6 months without hair color and the wife's haircuts in a selfie in our back yard.  Also my current glasses, my profile picture has my old glasses.
> 
> View attachment 117761


I like that shirt. Not everyone can pull it off, but it looks like a "vacation" on you.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 13, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I like that shirt. Not everyone can pull it off, but it looks like a "vacation" on you.



Thank you.  My wife made the shirt for me.  She saw some day of the dead fabric, sent me a message with a picture of the fabric and asked if I'd wear a shirt made out of it.  I said definitely.  It also has a skeletal bride and groom, mariachi band and dancers.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Thank you.  My wife made the shirt for me.  She saw some day of the dead fabric, sent me a message with a picture of the fabric and asked if I'd wear a shirt made out of it.  I said definitely.  It also has a skeletal bride and groom, mariachi band and dancers.


I'd like to see the whole shirt!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Thank you.  My wife made the shirt for me.  She saw some day of the dead fabric, sent me a message with a picture of the fabric and asked if I'd wear a shirt made out of it.  I said definitely.  It also has a skeletal bride and groom, mariachi band and dancers.


That shirt deserves a name.
One of my colorful shirts was named: "Goody Bye Boss" and I wore on my last day of work.
I had a real wild looking shirt named "Tequilla Sunrise", for the occasion where:
" You wake up one morning with the sun beating on your face and find yourself leaning up against an adobe wall outside a border town in Mexico. Your head is pounding and you wonder what you were drinking and how did you get here. Then you look down and wonder: Where in the hell did this shirt come from."
I've never been there, but I used to have the shirt just in case it happened. I wore it so much that it faded away.

Fun is where you find it, and your shirt is fun. Kudos to your wife for making it.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I think the  stylish grey suits you better than the stark black hair tbh.. you look younger



Thanks.  However me having grey hair makes my wife feel older so I'll be back to black sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2020)

My son and I the day we brought him home from the hospital,October 1976. Notice our cat  trying to make sense out of it all.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 13, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son and I the day we brought him home from the hospital,October 1976. Notice our cat  trying to make sense out of it all.View attachment 117799


Beautiful, Ruth..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son and I the day we brought him home from the hospital,October 1976. Notice our cat  trying to make sense out of it all.View attachment 117799


Beautiful picture Ruth..my daughter was born 6 months before your son...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2020)

*"Me with my two "great-nephews"  That is Furdie the puppy on my lap, and Tiberius the lab. Furdie is 5 months old. First time we have met.

 *


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 13, 2020)

@Marie5656 love, love, your dogs! They're lucky to "own" a human like you that gives them TLC.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> @Marie5656 love, love, your dogs! They're lucky to "own" a human like you that gives them TLC.


Actually, the belong to my niece. I was visiting yesterday


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2020)

My adorable baby boy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 14, 2020)

Mrs. L and Dr.L at her graduation....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

My daughter a few years ago


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

Me in my early 60's a couple or 3 years ago


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 28, 2020)

My daughter and I were touring the Jepson 
Museum in Savannah,GA several years ago. There was a barre by the window that just begged for a ballet pose.  So I obliged.  (Can’t get in this position now but hey, I used to!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Thanks.  However me having grey hair makes my wife feel older so I'll be back to black sometime in the near future.


I did the opposite. My husband was looking about 15 to 20 years older than me due to the fact that I hennaed my hair.  It made him feel older when he’s  5 plus years younger.  Although I didn’t grow in my grays exclusively to make him feel better, I did do it so we looked more like a couple.

You really suite grey hair. I can’t imagine telling my husband to dye HIS hair cause it makes ME feel old.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Mrs. L and Dr.L at her graduation....
> 
> View attachment 117902


LOVE your daughters dress. That’s so cute!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 7, 2020)

Me and my better half 






[/url]


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2020)

I came across 3 old pictures. The first one is me,hubby and our son a few weeks before  I gave birth to my daughter.


My daughter when she got married

My son John,my Mom and my nephew Steven who just passed away in January when he was just 53yrs old and my Son Johns best friend.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2020)

*I have this picture hanging on my wall. My Son,my daughter and my 3 grandchildren.I had it done about 6yrs ago as a gift for my husband.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

This is my sister and Mom who are both gone now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Me when I was 15 or 16.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

A one eyed old man looking at you


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2020)

A very old picture of my wife and I. Much slimmer back then:


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Conversations with penguins
> 
> View attachment 113841



Silicon Valley...penguins...there must be a Linux story in here somewhere. 

Much of my software engineering career, I have worked down in the kernel and driver area of embedded Linux, so that should explain my curiosity.  I still do some contract work in retirement for local medical companies who have adopted Linux since vendor demo boards for specific hardware configurations always have Linux as the default OS these days.  I spent a fair amount of time in Silicon Valley at Intel and a number of other companies in the course of my work, though I live in Minnesota.  I was raised in southern California though.

Oh, and Burning Man...another clue since many of my co-workers were really into that scene.  I always had the impression that the science fiction conventions, role playing games, and Burning Man were the domain of software engineers. 

I was not involved in those areas though.

As for the subject of this thread, my picture is in every one of my posts to the left, holding my archtop guitar.

Tony


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 13, 2020)

Yours truly and my oldest, circa 1987.




fami_0001 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## asp3 (Sep 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Silicon Valley...penguins...there must be a Linux story in here somewhere.
> 
> Much of my software engineering career, I have worked down in the kernel and driver area of embedded Linux, so that should explain my curiosity.  I still do some contract work in retirement for local medical companies who have adopted Linux since vendor demo boards for specific hardware configurations always have Linux as the default OS these days.  I spent a fair amount of time in Silicon Valley at Intel and a number of other companies in the course of my work, though I live in Minnesota.  I was raised in southern California though.
> 
> ...



Sadly I never got on the Unix/Linux bandwagon.  I've got one computer at home with Linux but I rarely use it.  I was working on VMS systems when Unix was getting more popular.  In fact I think one of the reasons that Oracle did so well when it did was the database and some tools were being developed on VMS until the early to mid 90's and it had to be written to be easily ported to the various flavors of Unix.  I also worked on porting the database to VMS once development moved to Unix and it had to be ported to it's original platform.  After moving on from Oracle I mainly worked on Windows systems, but was at one company where our product used Linux and that's where I got my most significant exposure to it.

I got into Burning Man because of my wife's friends.  She is an artist and they were artists who thought it was an amazing experience.  They were right and one of my favorite things about Burning Man is the art.

I'd say that science fiction is my closest interest which is somewhat related to software engineering.  When I went to high school I hung out with folks in the physics lab at lunch and the computer labs in the afternoons and on weekends.  They were rather into science fiction and I started reading what they were saying they liked.  However I had been reading the Danny Dunn books well before meeting them so the ideas around science fiction interested me even though I hadn't moved on to more adult science fiction.

So the penguins are just animals I like and not because they're associated with Linux.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Sadly I never got on the Unix/Linux bandwagon.  I've got one computer at home with Linux but I rarely use it.  I was working on VMS systems when Unix was getting more popular.  In fact I think one of the reasons that Oracle did so well when it did was the database and some tools were being developed on VMS until the early to mid 90's and it had to be written to be easily ported to the various flavors of Unix.  I also worked on porting the database to VMS once development moved to Unix and it had to be ported to it's original platform.  After moving on from Oracle I mainly worked on Windows systems, but was at one company where our product used Linux and that's where I got my most significant exposure to it.
> 
> I got into Burning Man because of my wife's friends.  She is an artist and they were artists who thought it was an amazing experience.  They were right and one of my favorite things about Burning Man is the art.
> 
> ...



I feel very, very fortunate to have gotten into Linux way back at version 0.9 when it was a stack of 30 or so 5.25" floppies.  This was sometime around 1989 or so.  Mostly, I was in the right place at the right time to get into the career side of it and it turned out that application people were a "dime a dozen", while true kernel and hardware level engineers were not.  So I never have had trouble finding work, even in retirement.

My first introduction to computers was around 1981, when I went to a votech for programming at night.  I hated the idea that there were these "gods" who actual touched the hardware while the "peons" were relegated to sitting at terminals in a different building entirely.  That seemed to be the mainframe world.

But then, I discovered microprocessors.  Being an electronic tech at the time, I built my own little computer from the ground up, laying out all the memory and data lines, and using point to point soldering.  I brought my little Z80 based computer to school, and the instructor spent the first 20 minutes of class that night telling the class how stupid I was for wasting my time with microprocessors.  I met my wife to be in that class.  She sat in front of me.  She still gets a laugh out of the lack of foresight that instructor had, as did the mainframe community as a whole back then.  I didn't know much about computers yet, but even I could see the future for microporcessors.  That Z80 had a lot of potential, and it was still relatively early in the development of the microprocessor.

When the hardware engineers decided on a design, they would get a vendor demo board from Intel, Motorola,  or whomever that was generic, but had much of the components the EE's wanted to use.  Years ago, the board would come with either a VxWorks or RTOS BSP (board support package).  About 15 or so years ago, all these boards started being delivered with a Linux BSP.  I was like a kid in a candy store.  I had all the source code, rather than some OS vendor holding all the cards, and there were millions of developers all over the world sharing solutions, ideas, etc., first in news groups, and later in forums.

There is really something to seeing one's firmware start blinking lights on a brand new board, hooking up a logic analyzer and seeing data being perfectly clocked on the bus.  I am eternally grateful to have fallen into a career that both paid extremely well and has always been interesting with something new at every turn.

For the first 10 years of my engineering career, I didn't have a degree and spent much of my time in startups and small companies where that didn't matter nearly as much as what you could actually do.  As a result, I never got pigeon-holed as many did in the big companies, and then get shoved out the door when in their 50s.  After I got my degree, I did end up working for some large companies, mostly out of Silicon Valley, and some from the east coast.  To me, Cisco Systems was the best run company I ever worked for.  Very impressive.  Unfortunately, with the .com bubble burst, they had massive layoffs, but it took me only a week to find another job.  That has always been the case for me.

I have worked on lots of interesting projects, from internet appliances at Cisco Systems, to fast packet processors for the Paris, France subway system at GE, to all manner of forward-thinking products at startups, and on and on.  I have written a few applications, but mostly stayed at or below the kernel level, where life to me is much more interesting.

I never did get into the VAX world, though I knew many who did.  It sounded like interesting stuff too.  I took one job in the mainframe COBOL programming world right after graduating from the votech.  I hated the work and lasted about 6 months before going back to working as a tech.  Then, the opportunity cam along to get into PCs and lower level programming and I never looked back.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

You gotta post a picture if you post on this thread...


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You gotta post a picture if you post on this thread...



If you are addressing me, my picture (a current picture) is in the upper left corner of every one of my posts.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> If you are addressing me, my picture (a current picture) is in the upper left corner of every one of my posts.
> 
> Tony


No tony, just a light hearted tongue in cheek reminder  ..this thread is in the Photography part of the forum.. it's for  you to post pictures of yourself...


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> No tony, just a light hearted tongue in cheek reminder  ..this thread is in the Photography part of the forum.. it's for  you to post pictures of yourself...



I don't think we have any pictures of me around here to post.  Oh well. 

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I don't think we have any pictures of me around here to post.  Oh well.
> 
> Tony


not to worry...there are other threads you can post on...


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> not to worry...there are other threads you can post on...



I'll see if I can dig up a picture somewhere.  I posted here in response to a fellow Silicon Valley tech guy, but I think our exchange is finished now.

Tony


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

A shocking pin-up photo of my younger self ..


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> A shocking pin-up photo of my younger self ..
> 
> View attachment 122418


Aww, what a cute little child!!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I'll see if I can dig up a picture somewhere.  I posted here in response to a fellow Silicon Valley tech guy, but I think our exchange is finished now.
> 
> Tony


You could take a "selfie" with your cell phone


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

OK.  Here is a picture from today.  I have "COVID hair" (i.e. far longer than I like it) because neither my wife nor I are feeling well enough for her to give me a haircut today.  We were going to do that earlier this week, but need to wait until we feel better.

I hope this is sufficient to allow me to post in this thread. 

Edit: My wife took the picture with my flip phone.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> View attachment 122419
> 
> OK.  Here is a picture from today.  I have "COVID hair" (i.e. far longer than I like it) because neither my wife nor I are feeling well enough for her to give me a haircut today.  We were going to do that earlier this week, but need to wait until we feel better.
> 
> ...


I hope you both feel better very soon


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> A shocking pin-up photo of my younger self ..
> 
> View attachment 122418


Well..._that's_ not racy or anything!


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I hope you both feel better very soon



Thanks Hollydolly.  We do too. 

Tony


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 14, 2020)

This is me in my Billy Gibbons costume from around 2007 when I was a working musician. We were playing a Halloween party at one of our regular clubs. I still have it and may even be able to fit again! The guitar was a cheapy that I devised a method to spin it like theirs, it was a hoot. It still hangs on the wall in my music room. Halloween and NYE were my two favorite nights to play.


----------



## P A Tracy (Sep 14, 2020)

A few years ago with Shirley (at a meet and greet from her one woman show) and my daughter. 


Me at 20 maybe. What the heck happened?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

@tbeltrans . I hope you and your wife are feeling better...


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @tbeltrans . I hope you and your wife are feeling better...



Thanks hollydolly!  We hope so too. 

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

The first one left to right - myself, my dad and my sister 1982 - both of them are gone now.
The second one - me 2011
The third one - me painting cover art 2016


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

P A Tracy said:


> View attachment 122561
> 
> A few years ago with Shirley (at a meet and greet from her one woman show) and my daughter.
> 
> ...


You look like Shirley McClaine


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> View attachment 124152View attachment 124151View attachment 124145
> 
> The first one left to right - myself, my dad and my sister 1982 - both of them are gone now.
> The second one - me 2011
> The third one - me painting cover art 2016


You are a beautiful woman, and that painting is quite interesting.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thanks. I am pretty sure that I married way "out of my league."


No, you're equally mesmerizing as MrsP.  You two make a lovely pair


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You are a beautiful woman, and that painting is quite interesting.


Thank you.  I was going to post one of my husband and myself, too, but for some reason it only would display sideways.  I've had issues with it before.  This was the initial cover art for the book about the murders my brother committed.  The first title for the more comprehensive book was _Trying Not to Drown_. That was very descriptive of how it felt to me. The gun is my brother's gun.  I felt like I was being sucked in. The house on the hillside is representative of the houses that the innocent victims lived in. It's white to indicate their innocence. The red outfit is for the blood.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  I was going to post one of my husband and myself, too, but for some reason it only would display sideways.  I've had issues with it before.  This was the initial cover art for the book about the murders my brother committed.  The first title for the more comprehensive book was _Trying Not to Drown_. That was very descriptive of how it felt to me. The gun is my brother's gun. View attachment 124164 I felt like I was being sucked in. The house on the hillside is representative of the houses that the innocent victims lived in. It's white to indicate their innocence. The red outfit is for the blood.


If you don't mind - what title did you settle on?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If you don't mind - what title did you settle on?


It's not available on Amazon.  It is available in a number of places.  If you're interested in finding it I can give you a link.  I just don't openly put it up here, because of some negative experiences I had with someone who lurked here.  I've mentioned this in other threads.  I had a couple of other titles as well.  One of them attracted the wrong kind of attention on the web.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> It's not available on Amazon.  It is available in a number of places.  If you're interested in finding it I can give you a link.  I just don't openly put it up here, because of some negative experiences I had with someone who lurked here.  I've mentioned this in other threads.  I had a couple of other titles as well.  One of them attracted the wrong kind of attention on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124169


Thank you, I'm interested in reading it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thank you, I'm interested in reading it.


Thanks.  I'll start a conversation with you and send you a link.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> No, you're equally mesmerizing as MrsP.  You two make a lovely pair


Well, thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 24, 2020)

Baby me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Baby me.
> 
> View attachment 124217


Oh my goodness! So adorable!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Baby me.
> 
> View attachment 124217


You were a beautiful baby.  Cute as a button, very cuddly.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Baby me.
> 
> View attachment 124217


You were a little cutie, and in case you didn't already know it, pink works for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 24, 2020)

@Pinky @Phoenix & @Pecos  Awww...thank you so much! ❤


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2020)

An old man in a library.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Baby me.
> 
> View attachment 124217


I noticed  how the pink suits you as well ...cute photo  of you    @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2020)

Just me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)

Tish said:


> Just me.
> View attachment 126770


Love your sweater!


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Love your sweater!


Awww, Thank you. It is really soft against the skin, I wish I had more of them.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2020)

Just me when I use to belong to Hell’s Angels. My cousin Carol is the cutie on the seat.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 17, 2020)

Around 1975


----------



## asp3 (Oct 18, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 128732
> 
> Around 1975



You remind me of Regina Spektor in that picture.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

Climbing a tower, 1972


----------



## katlupe (Oct 19, 2020)

asp3 said:


> You remind me of Regina Spektor in that picture.


Thank you! I must admit I did not know who she was so had to go check her out. Now I will need to listen to her music.


----------



## charry (Oct 19, 2020)

the natural curl .....


----------



## charry (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2020)

charry said:


> the natural curl .....


You had the Farrah Fawcett look going on


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 19, 2020)

charry said:


> View attachment 129010



you look like Petula Clark here!


----------



## charry (Oct 20, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> you look like Petula Clark here!




Really!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2020)

I agree with both Farrah and Petulia!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 22, 2020)

Last year up the Flinders rangers in South Aust . @Pinky you no doubt would know of the flinders Rangers 
https://www.australia.com/en/places/adelaide-and-surrounds/guide-to-the-flinders-ranges.html


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Last year up the Flinders rangers in South Aust . @Pinky you no doubt would know of the flinders Rangers
> https://www.australia.com/en/places/adelaide-and-surrounds/guide-to-the-flinders-ranges.html
> View attachment 129578


Indeed I do .. lovely photo @Kadee46


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 23, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Last year up the Flinders rangers in South Aust . @Pinky you no doubt would know of the flinders Rangers
> https://www.australia.com/en/places/adelaide-and-surrounds/guide-to-the-flinders-ranges.html
> View attachment 129578


Nice picture.   Lately, we've been watching a lot of documentaries about the critters who live in your native country. It's cool to be able to learn about other places and the beings who live there.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

A relatively recent one of me  outside our local farm shop and restaurant on a Sunny winters day


----------



## Kadee (Oct 23, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Nice picture.   Lately, we've been watching a lot of documentaries about the critters who live in your native country. It's cool to be able to learn about other places and the beings who live there.


Yes and we have some of the deadliest creatures in the world @Phoenix 

Thank goodness we very rarely see any such creatures .
I to love documentaries but hubs can’t stand David Attenborough's voice and his are the best


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> A relatively recent one of me  outside our local farm shop and restaurant on a Sunny winters day


I assume you are sitting of a wood sculptured couch.  Cool.


Kadee46 said:


> Yes and we have some of the deadliest creatures in the world @Phoenix
> 
> Thank goodness we very rarely see any such creatures .
> I to love documentaries but hubs can’t stand David Attenborough's voice and his are the best


We saw some of those deadly creatures.  I'll tell you what, female kangaroos need to file lawsuits for ****** harassment by the males.  Or they need to bite their units off or kick the crud out of them.  Those guys don't ever stop.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes @Phoenix ...it's a carved wooden bench type couch...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2020)

Ok...don’t say I didn’t warn you:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Ok...don’t say I didn’t warn you:
> 
> View attachment 129838


Cool Dude...looking great Pappy...


----------



## katlupe (Oct 25, 2020)

In 2018, (as part of my makeover from being a homesteader to being a modern woman living in the city) I was getting my ears pierced.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

katlupe said:


> In 2018, (as part of my makeover from being a homesteader to being a modern woman living in the city) I was getting my ears pierced.
> 
> View attachment 130078


As an 18th birthday gift, my girlfriend took me to get my ears pierced and bought me a pretty pair of studs that looked like silver stars. 

I always put on a pair of earrings whenever I go out .. even just grocery shopping.

I hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I do.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> As an 18th birthday gift, my girlfriend took me to get my ears pierced and bought me a pretty pair of studs that looked like silver stars.
> 
> I always put on a pair of earrings whenever I go out .. even just grocery shopping.
> 
> I hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I do.


I do. I have a huge collection of earrings that I collect and buy on eBay. I must confess though, since having to wear a mask I don't wear them for now. I have small ears and it is too hard to keep the mask on, plus glasses and earrings in the way.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2020)

My Valentine Baby, Jeffrey and me in 1970.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 7, 2020)

My youngest daughter’s graduation from Veterinary school


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2020)

My favorite daughter, and the only daughter, and I, me, it,. I like blue.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 114353
> 
> Me a few years back.


Very pretty


----------



## Pecos (Nov 7, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 132318
> 
> My youngest daughter’s graduation from Veterinary school


That is a rear achievement, you should be very proud.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 7, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is a rear achievement, you should be very proud.



@Pecos, believe me I am!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Beautiful Picture...


Belated Thank you Peppermint. I don't know how I missed your reply!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm not even going to front...this was taken a couple of decades ago but people always tell me I never change.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Here's me about the same time your pic was taken.  age 40, just got divorced.  rough years 20 to 40!
> You talk about your wife a lot.  We would all love to see a pic of the two of you!


OMG Gaer! You look like a bona fide movie star in this picture! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG Gaer! You look like a bona fide movie star in this picture! Absolutely beautiful.


Wow Diva< I don't know what to say!  Thanks, I guess, but that doesn't seem sufficient!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not even going to front...this was taken a couple of decades ago but people always tell me I never change.
> View attachment 132348


I love it, and I especially love that big smile.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 8, 2020)

@charry  I love curly hair and yours looks so nice.  Lovely picture of you in the hat too. You do look like a celebrity.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not even going to front...this was taken a couple of decades ago but people always tell me I never change.
> View attachment 132348



Diva, You look beautiful and you  look like such a fun person to be around!


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2020)

1963 or 1964ish.

Mike.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2020)

Mike said:


> View attachment 132505
> 1963 or 1964ish.
> 
> Mike.


Handsome man!


----------



## charry (Nov 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @charry  I love curly hair and yours looks so nice.  Lovely picture of you in the hat too. You do look like a celebrity.




Thankyou Diva


----------



## charry (Nov 10, 2020)

Me and Hubby 15yrs ago....


----------



## charry (Nov 10, 2020)

Me and my youngest son 1979


----------



## katlupe (Nov 10, 2020)

Davy Allison and me. About 1989. Saw him in a restaurant. For those who don't know he was a NASCAR driver who died in a plane crash not long after this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Diva, You look beautiful and you  look like such a fun person to be around!


Thank you so much Gaer.  I'll admit I am a fun person, sometimes a bit crazy and a conversation with me usually includes laughter. My son told me the other day that during my eulogy he's going to mention some of the really funny things I've done when we were together and let people know "My mother was *hilarious!*" He said maybe they'd be crying but by the time he was done, he'd have them crying because they'll be laughing so hard. I like that. I'd love to be remembered like that.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

Chief Dishwasher.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2020)

@fmdog44  Your father was a handsome man.  @asp3  You are handsome too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2020)

My granddaughter as a toddler; she *definitely* looks like a "Mini Me" in that picture.  People say she looks like me now, even her mom and other grandmother; I say maybe...sometimes. Here she is in her grade school prom picture and now all grown up. She'll be 18 soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)

I told my grandson to strike this post as he waited for his prom date a little over 14 years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Me hugging Suzy dog maybe 6 years ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

My oldest is 55 today!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

What beautiful and handsome families...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

me outside Malaga cathedral 2 years ago...


----------



## MickaC (Dec 15, 2020)

This was 47 years ago.......i was 15


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

Me at  the beach 10 minutes from  my house in Spain


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2021)

MickaC said:


> This was 47 years ago.......i was 15View attachment 139661


Beautiful


----------



## MickaC (Jan 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2021)

Have to agree, fabulous photos of lovely people. Here's my wife and I, strutting our stuff and me getting a finger wagging for slapping her on the buttock as I spun her round.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

You two dance just like my parents did!  Fun!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Climbing a tower, 1972


You're not climbing, you're sitting!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Me at  the beach 10 minutes from  my house in Spain


The pictures of you by the cathedral and the beach near your house are not showing up for me Hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The pictures of you by the cathedral and the beach near your house are not showing up for me Hollydolly.


oh that's a shame OED, wonder why ? ..probably your lucky day....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2021)

I was looking at my old photo album tonight and found this photo of myself taken by my mother at her house in 1983.  Geez I wish I weighed the same now!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2021)

This is a picture of Bowmore and me taken last month to celebrate his birthday..how I love this dear man.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Pecos as a puppy age 20View attachment 114628


Pecos, you look a lot like Anthony Perkins in this photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Pecos, you look a lot like Anthony Perkins in this photo.


I agree Lois... but a better looking version...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 2, 2021)

A random assortment. Me and the dog I rescued in March.  Two of Ron and me in the last few months, then my oldest and me in California last month, then me with son #4 on Mother’s Day this year


----------



## charry (Jul 3, 2021)

Taken last month, with my youngest grandaughter Adeline..........


----------



## charry (Jul 3, 2021)

Me in 1989 aged 34.....


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2021)

Me (with glasses) and my best friend, Mary in 1968. We were both 20 yrs. old and worked at the main Parliament building .. Queen's Park. She was a sweet and generous friend with a family who treated me like one of their own daughters. Her little brother had a crush on me, which was very cute. We eventually lost touch when we changed careers.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Pecos at age 42 in Hawaii


Dang, I just started scrolling thru this thread
I've missed alot...aaaaa....lot

And, Pecos......

You stud muffin, you

Richard Gere, eat yer heart out


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Me (with glasses) and my best friend, Mary in 1968. We were both 20 yrs. old and worked at the main Parliament building .. Queen's Park. She was a sweet and generous friend with a family who treated me like one of their own daughters. Her little brother had a crush on me, which was very cute. We eventually lost touch when we changed careers.
> 
> View attachment 172067


I remember seeing this picture before pinks.. didn't you have that one as your avatar a few years ago ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of my high school pictures, senior year.


I knew it!

You were in *The Wiz

*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My daughter & me on my 55th Birthday , 10 years ago... she was in her early 30's at the time


You look like sisters @hollydolly


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2021)

1956. Second day of marriage. I had to go back to the base the next day.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I remember seeing this picture before pinks.. didn't you have that one as your avatar a few years ago ?


I don't think I had it as an avatar, @hollydolly .. it's in my albums though


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You look like sisters @hollydolly





PamfromTx said:


> You look like sisters @hollydolly


thanks Pam ... she had no make-up on, I did as you can see..she looks so much prettier  than me in real life, she hardly ever wears make-uo ... she's 46 now..

This is her at a recent-ish wedding..

The guest next to her thinks he's won the lottery....


----------



## jet (Jul 3, 2021)

just married,,,1968


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

jet said:


> just married,,,1968
> View attachment 172108


first time or last time....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Pecos, you look a lot like Anthony Perkins in this photo.


I *so* would have had a crush on @Pecos if I'd seen him looking like this back in the day!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Pam ... she had no make-up on, I did as you can see..she looks so much prettier  than me in real life, she hardly ever wears make-uo ... she's 46 now..
> 
> This is her at a recent-ish wedding..
> 
> The guest next to her thinks he's won the lottery....


She's gorgeous HD!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *so* would have had a crush on @Pecos if I'd seen him looking like this back in the day!


Yes, lady!  Swoon worthy @Pecos !


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> She's gorgeous HD!


thank you so much OED..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *so* would have had a crush on @Pecos if I'd seen him looking like this back in the day!


 now ladies, don't squabble, whose going to be the first to set up a Pecos fan club...?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Me with a friend, September 2019


----------



## Pecos (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> now ladies, don't squabble, whose going to be the first to set up a Pecos fan club...?


I am truly flattered, I really am, but I need to have my ego held in check.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> View attachment 172126
> Me with a friend, September 2019


good looking, but who'se your better looking  friend in the crocs....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I knew it!
> 
> You were in *The Wiz
> 
> View attachment 172090*


Gary it's so amazing that you "said" this! I had a cousin who used to do hair and make up for some famous women. When I was in my 20's he used to tell me I looked like Diana Ross! I never could see it though. It's also interesting that The Wiz is referenced. I saw The Wiz on Broadway. I thought the woman who played Auntie Em (Queen Esther Marrow) was *so* pretty...beautiful big dimples (my thing) and all. Years later, I met Esther and got to hang out with her over in The City (New York).  She and my best friend (who's a musician) are very good friends and have worked on music projects together. We went to a club then walked around a bit. Esther also did a European tour with Bob Dylan and is always busy working on her own projects. She has performed for 3 presidents, the British Royal family and for Pope John Paul II.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 3, 2021)

Taken "a while" ago...   daughters doing "daughter stuff" to my head...???


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Taken "a while" ago...   daughters doing "daughter stuff" to my head...???
> View attachment 172127


Cool Dude.. Nathan... very handsome


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2021)

Oh, why not

From waaaaay back to now-ish


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 3, 2021)

There are not many pictures of me but I did find this one from my teenage years - a skinny young kid with the smirk of someone who just finished his solo cross country without denting the airplane.






At that time, I was so broke that I once landed in a cornfield near my parents home, hitchhiked into town to borrow gas money to get the plane back to the FBO.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, why not
> 
> From waaaaay back to now-ish
> 
> ...


That picture of you as a toddler looks a identical to my middle brother Hal who is now 73.

The second picture, ..... well not so much.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> There are not many pictures of me but I did find this one from my teenage years - a skinny young kid with the smirk of someone who just finished his solo cross country without denting the airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a kid with a plane, that's not so broke is it ? ..however you do look very much like a young prince William in this photo...


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> a kid with a plane, that's not so broke is it ? ..however you do look very much like a young prince William in this photo...


Oh, I was quite broke.  Living on my own, working nights, paying flophouse rent, owning a car and missing meals so I could save up $10 to go fly a plane for an hour.  A Cessna 150 back in the day was $12 wet (i.e., with gas) per hour,  but I got a special deal.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Taken "a while" ago...   daughters doing "daughter stuff" to my head...???
> View attachment 172127


@Nathan .. What a cool Dad! You were, and are, a good looking fellow


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Here I am. A shot my Wife took for a magazine article about me and my experience battling Covid-19 back in April.
> View attachment 113610


I’m so sorry you got seriously ill from Covid and am glad you recovered successfully.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That picture of you as a toddler looks a identical to my middle brother Hal who is now 73.
> 
> The second picture, ..... well not so much.


Have we seen Hal yet?

Any recents?

They say we all have twins

I've been compared to Van Gogh



Here's me in between;

30s....ish;




50 ish


and, well......now


----------



## jet (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> first time or last time....


first,


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Pam ... she had no make-up on, I did as you can see..she looks so much prettier  than me in real life, she hardly ever wears make-uo ... she's 46 now..
> 
> This is her at a recent-ish wedding..
> 
> The guest next to her thinks he's won the lottery....


She's adorable...love that smile!


----------



## charry (Jul 4, 2021)

jet said:


> just married,,,1968
> View attachment 172108


You’ve not changed jet xx


----------



## jet (Jul 4, 2021)

charry said:


> You’ve not changed jet xx


you aint seen my hair lately lol


----------



## charry (Jul 4, 2021)

jet said:


> you aint seen my hair lately lol


Bald ?


----------



## jet (Jul 4, 2021)

charry said:


> Bald ?


from the back i look like a monk pmsl


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)

The triplets in our family.  I think they should be in pictures (movies)!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 6, 2021)

Found this old photo.  It was taken when I was a newly-minted college grad with a new job in our new house - a 3 bedroom ranch, one of which was the study/library.  Those were the halcyon, 'DINK' days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 172304View attachment 172306


I cannot believe how much your husband looks like Jerry Orbach! Wow!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I cannot believe how much your husband looks like Jerry Orbach! Wow!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2021)

Let’s go back a couple of years for this one. My grandfather would make me, what we called, a skip Jack, made out of a barrel stave and a couple 2x4s. Could really get some speed on that thing, before the seat broke off.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2021)

My mother and I on our trip to California. 1956


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 13, 2021)

Me after a Hawaiian barbecue at my brother's place last Saturday.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 15, 2021)

Outside my office - 55 Water Street, New York, NY


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Outside my office - 55 Water Street, New York, NY
> 
> View attachment 174009


Great shot!!


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 16, 2021)

Walking through Wall Street Plaza


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 22, 2021)

My first public art showing (local deli - 2014). The reason for the tie was that my next stop was a job interview (which I didn't get).


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> My first public art showing (local deli - 2014). The reason for the tie was that my next stop was a job interview (which I didn't get).
> 
> View attachment 175061


Nice picture. lovely display of art..... pity about the job....


----------



## old medic (Oct 1, 2021)

My 1st Harley... Built from a pile of parts


----------



## Ronni (Oct 1, 2021)

old medic said:


> View attachment 186747
> 
> My 1st Harley... Built from a pile of parts


Gonna show this to Ron. He’ll drool!


----------



## old medic (Oct 1, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Gonna show this to Ron. He’ll drool!


I hope its over the bike...
1969 XLCH


----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2021)

A few years ago after I decided to dye my hair blond. Inside our old camper.


----------



## drifter (Oct 1, 2021)

What is that in his hand, pray tell?


----------



## drifter (Oct 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I told my grandson to strike this post as he waited for his prom date a little over 14 years ago.
> View attachment 134744


What is that in his hand, prey tell? It looks looks like a harmonica.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2021)

Circa 2011.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186773


You and your husband look like movie stars @PamfromTx !!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186773


You two make a lovely couple  @PamfromTx


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 1, 2021)

drifter said:


> What is that in his hand, prey tell? It looks looks like a harmonica.


LOL! It's his phone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2021)

My son and daughter 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> View attachment 186850


I think this was 2018-2019


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 1, 2021)

Above


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You and your husband look like movie stars @PamfromTx !!


Don't they just? It's the sort of photo you might expect to see in the national press' gossip columns. It is, without doubt, fab-u-lous.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2021)

On the dance floor, as ever. That heel lead would have my dance teacher freaking out.


----------



## Shero (Oct 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186773



So lovely Pam, love your pictures  you must have been beautiful babies, look at you now!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Don't they just? It's the sort of photo you might expect to see in the national press' gossip columns. It is, without doubt, fab-u-lous.


A few of you (including myself) need an eye exam.  lol  Thank you for being so kind.  It's been one long week.  Usually the weeks just fly by. Thanks again.  Big hugs from Texas.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 186855
> On the dance floor, as ever. That heel lead would have my dance teacher freaking out.


Look at all the smiles! Everyone is sharing your joy, which shows that happiness is contagious.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2021)

Funny
Wife takes pics of me
I think she's logging my age

Taken three or so years ago....maybe more;



Taken this summer;



The hair on my head totally matches my beard now!

Sheeeesh


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

My son was born on Halloween, This is a picture right before his first Birthday. This year he will be 51yrs old.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

A month ago.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 3, 2021)

Taken three years ago at the McCaw Venue in Seattle, went with a friend to see an opera of Henry James’ “the Turning of the Screw”


----------



## Jules (Oct 3, 2021)

@PamfromTx   You never age.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2021)

Me and my Hubby over 55 yrs ago.


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2021)

1976...I was 26. This was my good husband of the two  Pennsylvania on his
farm where he grew up. Meeting his parents for the first time. So in love


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 186774


Hey lovely lady. You remind me so much of one of my cousins in this photo!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

Summer of 2019 at a festival called: "Shake & Stir." As well as my shirt and trousers, the lady made her own dress.
Who would have thought that a year later the whole world would be under house arrest? Or, if you prefer, lockdown.


----------

